# Buick Enclave: "A Less Expensive Audi A7"



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

While I think the new Enclave is nice, I wouldn't exactly put it in the same category....
http://money.cnn.com/galleries....html


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Buick Enclave: "A Less Expensive Audi A7" (Travis Grundke)*

haha..a "less expensive Q7". Isn't that what the Touareg is?


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Buick Enclave: "A Less Expensive Audi A7" (Travis Grundke)*

Buick never have the dynamic qualities of a German car, how can it be "less expensive Q7"?


----------

